# Can someone help me with some fault codes?



## bladernr (Jul 6, 2007)

My wife's '02 SE-R just went tango uniform this evening on her way to work. In a nutshell, we got the CEL, the sudden dump to limp-in mode (no revving past 3000 or so). Turning off the car and starting it again made the problem go away, then it came right back.

I hooked it up and pulled these codes off: 

P1456 (EVAP System very small leak)
P2138

I am assuming the 1456 code is a small leak in the A/C evaporator?? that could explain why the A/C is not working as well as it used to, even after a recharge...

But the troubling one is P2138. I have dug around and that is so far either the Accelerator Position Sensor behind the gas pedal, or its something like "Fuel Air Metering Aux Emissions Controls" (which is what the software that came with my scanner says).

now that we have codes, here are the symptoms:

Giving it gas causes the car to dump to limp-in mode and throws a CEL and codes.
Turning car off and then back on clears it up, and if I SLOWLY press the accelerator I can rev with not problem, while revving quickly makes the problem return.
***At this point, I am thinking Accelerator Pos Sensor needs to be checked/replaced
But distressingly, when I am able to rev it up to 4 or 5000, as soon as it cuts to limp-in mode, I hear a very loud whining or winding down sound , like something in the engine bay is spinning really really fast and then slowing itself down once the engine cuts out.

I have never heard this before, so It is really worrying me at the moment.

Anyone have any thoughts about what this may be? Its a nice little car, but so far, I prefer my older cars. Much easier to work on ;-)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

bladernr said:


> My wife's '02 SE-R just went tango uniform this evening on her way to work. In a nutshell, we got the CEL, the sudden dump to limp-in mode (no revving past 3000 or so). Turning off the car and starting it again made the problem go away, then it came right back.
> 
> I hooked it up and pulled these codes off:
> 
> ...


I am sure the evap code is the gas evap vapour system not AC evap.
sorry I cant help much


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

i have the FSM for this year, like ianh said nothing to do with the AC, its the evap system,it pulls the gasoline vapor out of your fuel tank and into the air intake for combustion and emissions reasons

trouble code name: P1456 Evaporative emission control system very small leak (positive pressure check)

condition code will occur: EVAP system has a very small leak.EVAP system does not operate properly.

possible causes: Incorrect fuel tank vacuum relief valve
 Incorrect fuel filler cap used
 Fuel filler cap remains open or fails to close.
 Foreign matter caught in fuel filler cap.
 Leak is in line between intake manifold and EVAP 
canister purge volume control solenoid valve.
 Foreign matter caught in EVAP canister vent control
valve.
 EVAP canister or fuel tank leaks
 EVAP purge line (pipe and rubber tube) leaks
 EVAP purge line rubber tube bent
 Blocked or bent rubber tube to EVAP control system
pressure sensor
 Loose or disconnected rubber tube
 EVAP canister vent control valve and the circuit
 EVAP canister purge volume control solenoid 
valve and the circuit
 Fuel tank temperature sensor
 O-ring of EVAP canister vent control valve is missing
or damaged
 Water separator
 EVAP canister is saturated with water
 EVAP control system pressure sensor
 Refueling control valve
 ORVR system leaks
 Fuel level sensor and the circuit
 Foreign matter caught in EVAP canister purge volume control solenoid valve

as for the second code, it does not exist, i searched for it and the only codes dealing with the accelerator pedal position (APP sensor) are:
P0226
P0227
P0228
P1227
P1228, 
all of which pretty much say the same thing which is the conectors or harness to the sensor is bad or the sensor itself is bad, maybe you read and or typed the code wrong but P2138 is not a code, hope that helps reply with the second code,also it did describe that if the APP sensor was malfunctioning it would go into fail safe mode and the EVAP system malfunction will also cause the car to go into fail safe mode.


----------



## ontheroadspecv (Jul 9, 2007)

My first post on this forum, but what is happening to you is very common so I'll try to help.
I get those codes on my 04 spec v about once a year. I need to clean the canister vent control valve, regardless of which one it is. It gets jammed frequently on these cars. 

Seriously for me it's like a once a year maintenance thing, then it's cool for another year. I must have an extra bad one.

I don't know if you're allowed to link to other forums on here, but search on b15sentra.net for canister vent control valve, and there is a GREAT writeup on how to fix it for a total of about 10 bucks and an hour of time.


----------

